# Does Mac Open File Dialog support opening file in read-only mode?



## billdavid (Nov 5, 2009)

On Windows, CFileDialog support a flag: OFN_HIDEREADONLY to specify if a "Open as read-only" checkbox should be hidden or not.
In Qt, I also find an option: QFileDialog::ReadOnly. It seems it is also used for such a purpose. (Maybe not, as I know nothing about Qt.)
But in Carbon framework, I went through all NavDialogOptionFlags, but could not find a similar option.

So does Mac Open File Dialog support opening file in read-only mode?


----------

